# Pandora on Echo



## NogDog (May 1, 2009)

Just got an email from Amazon that Pandora is now available on the Echo. I'll be checking it out tonight.


----------



## mpeg2 (Jul 30, 2010)

It works and sounds pretty good. You have to be careful in pronouncing the name of the Pandora station you want played.

I haven't yet figured out how to get it to shuffle amongst all of my Pandora stations.

  Rich


----------

